# no fork pfs kill



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

ghost took this water moccasin today with a no fork pfs and he wanted me to post this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... would not want to step on that beastie!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot ghost!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

PFS silencer.

Odd, I had a dream last night that I was bitten in the lower leg by a venomous snake. I somehow came to be in water and the snake was under the water, my leg caught it mid body and the bugger wrapped around my leg and bit me.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting Ghost.

Dang Rayshot that is more nightmare than anything. We had a young Soldier die from moccasin bites on Ft Bragg a couple of years ago, aggressive little buggers.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes this one was very aggressize but not no more she musked the area I smelled her be for I seen her and she was already mouth open ready to strike.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting ghost!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Good shoot!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Skillfull shooting, nice one.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey man what is that ? It looks like a snake ?


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Danny that is a Water Mocassin (Cotton Mouth) very territorial and venomous


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

just wondering, can you eat those? - I know we eat our rattlers but that thing just seems to ugly to eat, but then maybe there better looking in person..... NO thank you


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have herd that they taste really fishy but you wouldn't see me eatin one unless I was starving and that was the only thing I could get


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you can and the taste come from what they have been eating some times they are reaaly good but i did not eat that one.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

you smelled it??? great shot Ghost....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes it musked some times rattle snakes and cotten mouths will do that not as bad as a skunk but you would know it if you were a round it.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

a bit off topic but a friend and I were bowhunting, as we were walking along he turns to me and says I smell Deer I started laughing as quietly as I could and I'll be damn if two steps after he said that 2 Doe got up and ran off, never will forget that................


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I belive it I use smell whilehunting all the time.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have a really good sense of smell, u can actually smell a deer. done it before


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

You can get smells in the form of paintballs I haven't used them but it's a pretty sweet idea.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

One less nasty agressive lil snake. I am in with everything in the world has a reason and a place. But having lived on a canal in S.FL, well I have a lil grudge against these guys.

Nice shootin'

POI


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

The Shadow of Death said:


> image.jpg ghost took this water moccasin today with a no fork pfs and he wanted me to post this.


Nasty, dangerous snake. I've had em try to get in the canoe with me. In Alabama Cotton Mouths and Moccasins are much more aggressive

than Rattle snakes. I have a generally sluggish creek in front of my house, so I have shot lots of them with pistols and shotguns. When they crawl in my yard they become a target of opportunity for what ever is at hand.

(Even after years and years of encounters, I still get the 'Heebie Jeebies' after every snake I kill.) Hate em.


----------

